# Brake light blur?



## Brocko (Jan 31, 2007)

Its a bit hard to describe, but how do i get to take photos of the light trails of a busy motorway/road, where the car cannot be seen, but the lights can. (if that makes any sence)

i presume it means playing with the shutter speed? but as i only have a 6 megapixel sony dsc-w30 at the moment i dont think i can change shutter speed, are there any other ways to achive this effect?

Cheers

Brocko


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Yup you need to change your shutter speed.
You should be able to go to a manual settings option on you camera and change it from there, would probably be an idea to turn off the flash also.

John


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You would need to set the shutter speed to a few seconds at least and mount the camera on a tripod to limit movement also.

Alan W


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

I did a project on this for my A level Photography - slow the shutter speed right up and use a higher F stop. Using a tripod is a must. Its similar to "Painting with light" which is great fun! If you want the car to be captured with blury lights (eg not just a road with red/white lights) you need to use a manual flash gun to light up the scene at the end of the exposure.

Have fun !


----------



## Teqnique (Feb 9, 2007)

i take it you want something like this ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Wow!!

Yes I think thats what he means!!


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

:thumb: Nice Picture!:thumb:


----------



## Teqnique (Feb 9, 2007)

not my photo just took it from the best photo post in this section... 

Patrice


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

MX5Argie said:


> :thumb: Nice Picture!:thumb:


I just hope that it is a dual carriageway


----------



## Brocko (Jan 31, 2007)

Teqnique said:


> i take it you want something like this ?


Yeah, thats pretty much what i want, but i cant change the shutter speed on my camera  only adjust the exposure. ah well, ill have to have a play with it later (and maybe the camera:lol: ).


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Brocko said:


> Yeah, thats pretty much what i want, but i cant change the shutter speed on my camera  only adjust the exposure. ah well, ill have to have a play with it later (and maybe the camera:lol: ).


Are you sure? Does it not have a manual setting? Even on my 4 year old Canon I can select manual and change shutter speed to as slow as 15 seconds.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You can have fun with little cars too!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Heres my attempt

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=6780&page=27

(at the bottom of the page)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

S500 said:


> You can have fun with little cars too!


Little, very fast and a bugger to capture a shot


----------

